# TSG63: Google Nexus 10 vs iPad 4



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We compare tablets this week: the new Google Nexus 10 vs the new iPad 4. Which one is the winner and why?
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
 *

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Google Nexus 10 Official Site
http://www.google.com/nexus/10/

CNet Review of Google Nexus 10
http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/google-nexus-10/4505-3126_7-35513295.html

Nexus 10 and Android 4.2 Behind the Scenes





*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Blacqwolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Great show, though I do have a comment about something Dan said.Saying desktop PCs are declining just because of sales isn't an accurate assumption. Desktop PCs have been available for decades and are now somewhat stable in price and performance. Thus people aren't buying them as much since a PC dating years back can still be sufficient for use today. 

The same isn't true for tablet devices, which are fairly new and just starting to become popular, and are making considerable improvements people value year after year, and thus the higher sales.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback, Benjamin. I have certainly found in my (real life) business that more homes are switching to tablets and away from PCs. I think there are many benefits for home users, or at least those not trying to do real work from home (rather, just consuming information or quickly checking email/Facebook) -- tablets have far fewer problems with viruses and malware, they're convenient, portable, and easy to use. I certainly don't think that PCs are going away. Geeks and those computer literate will likely never let go of having the full power of a desktop (also my opinion on Windows 8)... but you're right that sales of a new type of device that are above that of an old type is not necessarily an indicator of replacement.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> tablets have far fewer problems with viruses and malware


Thus far.


----------



## liapakis (Nov 21, 2012)

Great video clip!

These days every tech guy use tablets than using PC as it is more comfortable and portable too where they can access all kinds of web applications in hand itself.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I find myself using my Tablet more and more and I'm starting to do some things that I've done on my Desktop...It just keeps getting better...:up:


----------



## Blacqwolf (Sep 9, 2011)

I personally find myself unable to use mobile touch-based devices for anything more than basic use while I'm out of the house. I rely too much on the customizability (of both hardware and software) and the easiness of software development and video editing that comes with a mouse and keyboard. To me, a tablet is fine for checking social networks or maybe working on a small project outside a house or office, but that's it. I honestly doubt desktops or laptops will ever go away as a tool for power users.


----------

